# Barks at other dog on walk only?



## havanese (Feb 10, 2016)

I have been taking Ollie out for walks 2 -3 times a day. I love it because he is so happy! He loves to greet everyone we see on our walk. He would just go up to them and pawing on their legs. I know I should stop him from pawing at people, but he would not listen to me when people are cooing and petting him happily. The problem is when we see other dog...he would growl and bark. I am not sure if it's his way of saying hello as his front paws are down and his butt is sticking up with tails wagging. My friend said that a submissive post to invite the other dog to play with him. But, he would bark and bark for a while before he makes that post. When we were in Zoom Room (puppy preschool) last weekend, he didn't bark at all. They just sniff each other butts. I have no idea what is a proper greeting with other dogs on the street? Should I redirect or pick him up when he barks like crazy? He never barks at home or at people. What the heck is going on??:frusty:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

havanese said:


> I have been taking Ollie out for walks 2 -3 times a day. I love it because he is so happy! He loves to greet everyone we see on our walk. He would just go up to them and pawing on their legs. I know I should stop him from pawing at people, but he would not listen to me when people are cooing and petting him happily. The problem is when we see other dog...he would growl and bark. I am not sure if it's his way of saying hello as his front paws are down and his butt is sticking up with tails wagging. My friend said that a submissive post to invite the other dog to play with him. But, he would bark and bark for a while before he makes that post. When we were in Zoom Room (puppy preschool) last weekend, he didn't bark at all. They just sniff each other butts. I have no idea what is a proper greeting with other dogs on the street? Should I redirect or pick him up when he barks like crazy? He never barks at home or at people. What the heck is going on??:frusty:


Dogs are OFTEN more reactive on leash than when they are loose because they can't engage in proper, "mannerly" (butt sniffing) dog greetings. Also, dogs often bark at dogs they are worried about, sort of saying, "get away!" It's hard to know exactly what is going on without seeing it though, so you might want to see about setting up a private lesson or two for a trainer to help you with leash walks and manners in public.

I can tell you that I NEVER allow my dogs to jump on people on leash, nor do I allow people to touch my dog unless I have given permission. (Which ONLY happens if the dog is COMPLETELY calm, with all 4 feet on the ground. (I do not require the dog to sit) even then, it is the dog's choice. If they want to greet someone appropriately, fine. But I never make them put up with being petted if they don't want it. (Kodi is fine with anyone, I am choosey about who pets Panda, and Pixel ONLY gets petted if she CHOOSES to go toward the person. And with ALL of them, I instruct the person first, to offer their hand, then stroke their chest or neck, NEVER the top of the dog's head.

To control a puppy from jumping up is very simple. Teach them to "park", which means to put your foot on the leash... short enough that they can't take their front feet off the ground. Their choices are, stand, sit or lie down beside me. We practice this a LOT, (first without distractions, then building distractions) until the moment my foot is on the leash, my dog settles at my side. No other input... verbal, looking at them nothing. This is SUCH a useful tool. A dog who can "park" quietly is welcome just about anywhere!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Perry doesn't bark often, not when he hears the neighborhood dogs barking or anything, but he does growl, a lot (including at my husband). He's very frightened of a lot of things - especially men. It's interesting though because some he'll just try to avoid, some he'll growl at (and then only when they do certain things - like my husband is fine if Perry comes into the room he's in, but if he enters the room where Perry already is, the growling happens) and some he barks at - like our new night guard -- Perry really doesn't seem to like him and will bark from the minute he walks through the gate until he leaves our yard (unless I call him off - still working on that one because sometimes he still ignores me). 

Yesterday he 'discovered' our immediate neighbors dogs (Great Pyrenees). He can't see them from our yard, but he figured out they were right next to our fence yesterday and went crazy barking. I had to pick him up to show him who was there (at which point, even looking over the top of the fence he was freaked out) and then distracted him (and told the other dogs to shush) before he would stop. We are definitely going to have to work on that because I love the fact that he's basically quiet.


----------



## havanese (Feb 10, 2016)

This is great tip! Thank you!! I will definitely start the "park" training today!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good that he enjoys his walks. You definitely need to work on his greeting people and it starts at home. Direct people on how and when you want them to interact with him. Everyone has different expectations on what they want out of their walks. I don't recommend greeting on leash. If you want to be able to walk and pass by dogs on the street without crossing the street and totally avoiding them , you need to teach your dog to pay attention to you in a strong way. This is quite involved for most people. Here is a good example article just to give you an idea. How to Train Your Dog to Calmly Walk on Leash | Whole Dog Journal 
Your dog could be conflicted between wanting to engage and wanting to warn the other dog not to approach. As a general rule , if your dog is barking or lunging , you are too close and need to create space. I would recommend getting a trainer to show you how to get your dog comfortable with dogs up close. Don't know if you saw my recent article on on leash aggression but here it is again http://www.havaneseforum.com/7-training-tips-advice/118490-leash-aggression.html


----------



## havanese (Feb 10, 2016)

Great info. Thank you so much Dave! I have started "Watch me" but it is nowhere 100%. Will work on it more at home for sure. Thanks for your great insight!!


----------

